# Misfit--I was checkin your fish



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Seevers

You didn't make it down.
(Perhaps you heard Captain Kayla had a new first officer in charge of flailing and flogging)

Anyway I knew you would be concerned about your fish so I reeled em in and checked their condition before putting them back for ya.










This one was 61 and should be big enough for you in a couple years.










This one is 55 and will lay about 50,000 eggs in the next 2 weeks.

Mike and I sampled all age groups to make sure the population would be self sustaining.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

daaaaang robby.. those are some nice fishies.. captain kayla must be on top of her game..  her golden friend she met at the sportshow would love to see her again.. preferably slimey from the fish..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice :B 
i knew i was gonna miss some action.but at least you guys had them covered.a couple things kinda got in my way last week,and the day or two i thought i'd get,didn't materialize  
i was a little leary of the new first officer though.can't take those floggins like i used too
i hope to join you soon,in hopes the big boys aren't on the nest before then.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

You da Gal, Kayla!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

GREAT JOB guys!


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you going to break the state record soon or are you going to continue to piddle around with those little 50's and 60's?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish congrats


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice fish, way to go Robby!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Kat....they are impressive man  Still trying to catch my 1st one.........LOL.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rick

Rob did a one night survey and found 2 flathead ready for action!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

That sure wasn't the biggest fish in the world, but after a long night spent in the rain we deserved at least something to show for it. I think the two of us spent more time speculating on what to do to catch more fish than we did catching fish, but that is fun part of flatheading with someone. You don't have to sit in the rain by yourself and talk to yourself. 
It was fun Robby and glad to see that you didn't include the little fish at the top of the thread with yours to make it look even smaller. That way by the time the scroll to the bottom they will have no coparison  ! I am most impressed that the picture came out looking pretty good, you couldn't tell that I was a drown rat going on a few hours sleep for two days.

Hope you are still on the water right now and will have some more stories to tell.

Rob


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

You guys take some really good quality photos. Everything about them from clarity to the way you hold the fish. Keep up the good work & keep the pictures coming.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow r those some nice fish.


----------

